# Romantic period composers - March Madness bracket



## JRFuerst (Apr 2, 2010)

I created a March Madness style bracket with romantic period composers. I'm working on the 64 composers for the 20th century one bracket that I will have up when this one is done.

Currently it's in the 1st round, you just vote on the composer you like better.

It's broad and uses composes from the classical/romantic transition through the romantic/20th century transition. 1st round closes midnight Fri/Sat.

Second round begins midnight Fri/Sat and will last for two days. Just having a little fun. Already lots of votes and participation, wanted to get more.

http://public.bracketeers.com/view-bracket.php?id=371

And seeing as I am brand new to this forum, it's possible that that you guys may have already done something like this.


----------



## Air (Jul 19, 2008)

CLEVER IDEA!



I'm off to try it now.

Ah this is nice and simple.

WTF... Schumann is ranked in the twenties? Brahms is 19th?

Um... John Philip Sousa is 27th! (It goes to Franck here between the two)

Next thing I'll see is J.Strauss ranked No. 2.

Oh, it (Seed #2)'s Tchaikovsky. Disappointment, shock, and a hint of disgust.

Mahler, 7th seed. That's more like it.

MUSSORGSKY 3rd? Is that even plausible? 

J.Strauss is 26th, right up there with Sousa, Bruckner, Schubert (20th seed), Mendelssohn, and Schumann. Mussorgsky in 3rd betters them all.
Very good late night humor.

Nielsen, 57th. Eck. (Should be at least 30th)

Borodin. 24th?

Verdi and Puccini. Very hard decision. Had to go with Verdi on this one.



Anyways, fun, well thought out game. Many of them are not really romantic composers (Debussy?) and there are a lot of strange seedings (but isn't that true with um... Villanova )?



(As for the real thing, Michigan State will win... mark my words.)


----------



## JRFuerst (Apr 2, 2010)

Haha. Thanks for giving it a shot. 

As for the rankings, I kind of based it off of general public popularity as opposed to quality of work. I mean we all know Franck is higher in quality over John Phillip Sousa, but I believe the general public knows Sousa much better than Franck. 

And as far as some of them not really being romantic, I get that. I had made it really broad and used transition composers on both ends of romantic because I wanted to get the 64 in, so I included Impressionistic in with this bracket. 

I realize the seeding is far from perfect, but I was just having a little fun with it. Thanks for doing the first round! It's going to get more difficult next round, even for me, I do believe!


----------



## TWhite (Feb 23, 2010)

I'd like to try it, but how in heck do you get ON to the site? All I got was a revolving list of verification numbers when I attempted to register. Gave up after typing in the 6th or 7th one. 

Wierd. Just wierd.

Tom


----------



## Zingo (Feb 17, 2010)

Fun idea. I can hardly believe that Rimsky-Korsakov has the upper hand in his matchup with Carl Nielsen though.


----------



## JRFuerst (Apr 2, 2010)

TWhite said:


> I'd like to try it, but how in heck do you get ON to the site? All I got was a revolving list of verification numbers when I attempted to register. Gave up after typing in the 6th or 7th one.
> 
> Wierd. Just wierd.
> 
> Tom


Hi Tom -

You should just be able to access the link without registering. People are able to vote without being a member of the site. Sorry you're having issues with it.


----------



## JRFuerst (Apr 2, 2010)

Zingo said:


> Fun idea. I can hardly believe that Rimsky-Korsakov has the upper hand in his matchup with Carl Nielsen though.


Nielsen is gaining ground. He now has 47% of the vote. He could still win.


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

You put Robert and Clara against each other in the first round??? You cruel person, you...


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Round 2: I had a ROUGH time with Mendelssohn vs. Rachmaninoff. Finally the Hebrides Overture won me over to Mendelssohn. Some I would say are barely romantic composers, but that's nit picking.


----------



## JRFuerst (Apr 2, 2010)

Oh I know. I kind of stretched on both ends of the spectrum with this.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

Well, ignoring the numbers and looking at the broader picture...

I like the fact that Beethoven, Brahms, Schubert & Wagner are in different quarters of the draw.

I don't like the fact that if chalk holds, Wagner & Tchaikovsky will have to face off against each other for the right to get to the Elite Eight.

I like the fact that a Beethoven/Wagner final is possible.


----------



## nefigah (Aug 23, 2008)

That was fun


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

I had some real problems being forced to vote for Brahms and Liszt and against Bruckner... gosh, this bracket business gets really convoluted after a while.

And... what the heck? It's April!


----------



## Air (Jul 19, 2008)

My picks for Rnd. 2:

Respighi vs *Beethoven*
Saint-Saens vs *RVW*
*Schumann* vs Chopin
That's real tough, but I really want Robert to pull through to the Final Four.
Faure vs *R.Strauss*
*Brahms* vs Mussorgsky
Brahms (19th seed) easily wins against Mussorgsky (3rd seed) 
*Berlioz* vs Franck
*Bruckner* vs Mahler
Can't choose. Mahler. Bruckner. Mahler. I'll go Bruckner to even it out a bit.
Bizet vs *Liszt*
*Tchaikovsky* vs Elgar
J.Strauss II vs. *Wagner*
*Mendelssohn* vs. Rachmaninoff
Tough. I have a feeling that Rachmaninoff will get more votes here so I'll vote for Mendelssohn.
*Sibelius* vs. Scriabin
Again, extremely difficult. I'd go with Sibelius.
Debussy vs. *Schubert*
I chose 20th seed Schubert over 4th seed Debussy.
*Grieg* vs Weber
Weber is underrated, but Grieg it is.
Borodin vs. *Rimsky-Korsakov*
*Dvorak* vs. Verdi


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

I think I voted for Beethoven, Saint-Saens, Chopin, Faure, Brahms, Franck, Mahler (that vote seriously tore me apart, thank you very much...), Liszt, Elgar, Wagner, Rachmaninoff, Sibelius, Debussy, Weber, Borodin, and Dvorak. I don't really like voting for composers I dislike, but hey, what can I do when two of them are pitted against each other?


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

Air said:


> That's real tough, but I really want Robert to pull through to the Final Four.


Over *Beethoven*??

Good luck with _that_ one.


----------



## TWhite (Feb 23, 2010)

JRFuerst said:


> Hi Tom -
> 
> You should just be able to access the link without registering. People are able to vote without being a member of the site. Sorry you're having issues with it.


I got it on the second round. Amazing! I'm still chuckling over some of the results so far, but it's kind of a refreshing eye-opener.

Tom


----------

